# What if... "UNDERTALE" were on the NES?



## CeeDee (Jun 18, 2017)

A bit of practice. Basically took some early-game UNDERTALE screenshots and tweaked them into something the NES would be capable of displaying.

I'll probably do something more difficult/interesting next, like SMW or Cave Story.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 18, 2017)

Can't wait for release on that iso site.
Because I know you're using it :^)


----------



## CeeDee (Jun 18, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> Can't wait for release on that iso site.
> Because I know you're using it :^)


This is just a mockup, not an actual playable version.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jun 18, 2017)

hehe i saw that on twitter, really nice work


----------



## Deleted member 546892 (Dec 28, 2020)

Seeing a port for NES would be amazing


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Dec 28, 2020)

Bajortski said:


> Seeing a port for NES would be amazing


way to necrobump there bud...

but anyways, pretty good looking


----------



## Deleted member 546892 (Jan 9, 2021)

CPG said:


> way to necrobump there bud...
> 
> but anyways, pretty good looking


Funny...


----------

